# Small set of five collectibles



## The_Traveler (Sep 11, 2014)

My brother stopped by the house.  He is a *world-reknown expert on animal andrology*  - and if you've looked up 'andrology' you'll know why I make him wash his hands before I shake hands with him.

He inherited these cameras from his late father-in-law and they had sat untouched in his basement for 7 years. Amazingly once I put a battery in the Nikon, it seemed to fire up just fine. (the battery had sat in the case also)

70-210 sigma
21 mm Super-Lentar
28-70 nikon







Kodak Autographic (called that, I imagine, because there is a flap on the back where you can actually write on the film)






This looks like some sort of screw mount bellow attachment but it doesn't match anything. Any ideas would be welcome






Neat little folding Zeiss using cut-film






and a bid speed graphic in a case with film holders.





I have no idea what to do with these but will eventually sell them off.
All are suprisingly clean and seemingly functional.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 11, 2014)

That's cool. Like a mini history lesson in photography.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 11, 2014)

I used to have a fairly extensive collection of bellows cameras and older (~60 of them) but got tired of dusting them and sold them off _en masse_. I miss having them.

I do have one left -* an Alta Vista 5D *not in quite as good condition as the one shown


----------



## tirediron (Sep 11, 2014)

If you're stuck for an idea for my Christmas gift this year Lew, that Speed Graphic would look great on the shelf above my desk.  Just sayin'....


----------



## Niner (Sep 11, 2014)

Neat instant collection.  Does the Kodak folder still have the metal "pencil" clipped to the back?  I've got a couple of those folders and the pencil's were lost before I got them.. What kind of film was it made for...according to the numbers on the back?  

I got one in 120 that I thought would be easy to use without having to do some conversion trick. Turned out to have more light leaks in it than a sieve..


----------



## Msteelio91 (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh wow I love that Kodak Autographic!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 11, 2014)

autographic uses 116 film and the 'pencil' is there, albeit very securely wedged in place.

I'm really torn about what to do.
The Nikon is a nice set for a film user and may even work well, if the response to the new battery is any indication.
I really don't want to start a collection and I'm figuring what to do with this stuff.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm drooling on my keyboard...

Lucky to have an Autographic with the stylus, they're so often missing, I managed to find a couple with those intact.

Love that Zeiss, I have a couple of Franke & Heidecke that are similar but smaller that used the sheet film size approx. 2x3"; my second one has a metal rollfim back that takes 120.

The Speed Graphic, well, that goes without saying! Do the bellows fit that? the boxy back looks to be from the same era.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 11, 2014)

All look in fair shape.
Anyone interested in buying them?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 11, 2014)

I might be, 'though even at a more than fair price, I'm guessing the shipping would kill it for me. Do you have prices in mind?


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 11, 2014)

no, if you are serious, you find lowest price on ebay and I'll figure out shipping costs and we can discuss.
the graphic is in box with 4 x 5 film holders, lens is 127 ektar, camera is super clean, some wear but no rips in leatherette and bellows looks fine.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 11, 2014)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 11, 2014)

I found an Autographic in a thrift store a few months ago.  I think a spring is disconnected from the shutter (it clicks but doesn't seem to open) but at $9.00 I still couldn't resist it.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hot damn, that's a lotta bellows! My wife has one of those autographics and quite a few autographic cameras (Petites, etc). Can I suggest a donation thread for the Nikon? I'm sure there's someone here who would love to have it.


----------

